# Roma - Inter: 26 agosto 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (24 Agosto 2017)

Seconda giornata di Serie A 2017/2018 e subito big match. Roma - Inter, partita in programma sabato 26 agosto 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Ritorno di Spalletti a Roma per affrontare la sua ex squadra.

Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?

Diretta tv su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Agosto 2017)

Tifo per le botte.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2017)

up


----------



## Dany20 (25 Agosto 2017)

Un bel pareggio e tutti felici.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Si spera nell x ovviamente ma sono molto sicuro che Spalletti faccia il colpaccio dell'ex


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2017)

Vince l Inda , la Riomma quest anno farà ridere vedrete .


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Si spera nell x ovviamente ma sono molto sicuro che Spalletti faccia il colpaccio dell'ex



.


----------



## Roger84 (25 Agosto 2017)

È più probabile che vada in Champions l'Inda che la Roma quest'anno. Un bel pareggio andrebbe benissimo...


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me vince l'Inter, la Roma la vedo male male quest'anno, non so perchè.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2017)

Un bel X con tanti espulsi e tanti infortunati !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vince l Inda , la Riomma quest anno farà ridere vedrete .


.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

Up


----------



## Milanforever63 (26 Agosto 2017)

tifo per un asteroide sull'olimpico ...


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Palo Kolarov.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

1-0 Dzeko.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia che cessi in difesa


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Ne l'Inter ne la Roma sanno difendere come si era intuito nelle prime partite. Il fenomeno Skriniar si è fatto scappare Dzeko. La Roma non ha nessun gioco ma c'è quel fenomeno del Ninja che gioca praticamente da solo e fa tutto lui. Defrel non sa fare niente sull'esterno, è tipo Borini.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vince l Inda , la Riomma quest anno farà ridere vedrete .


Mi mancavano le tue gufate.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che cessi in difesa



Grab goal di Dzeko comunque..
Stop e tiro velocissimo..


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che cessi in difesa


Ha avuto il tempo di controllare di petto e calciare senza avere attaccato mezzo difensore. 
Forte sta difesa dell' Inda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma come fanno questi a girare ancora con Candreva ?


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

L'Inter segna sicuro comunque. In avanti giocano bene.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2017)

che bomber dzeko. sempre al posto giusto
comunque inizia a carburare la Roma. Ha un centrocampo che dà un'intensità di gioco nella trequarti avversaria pazzesca


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2017)

Ediiiiiiinnnnnn


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che bomber dzeko. sempre al posto giusto
> comunque inizia a carburare la Roma. Ha un centrocampo che dà un'intensità di gioco nella trequarti avversaria pazzesca



Il Ninja gioca da solo. L'Inter si era visto contro la Fiore che dietro soffriva tanto perchè i due centrocampisti spesso non riescono a rientrare sulle ripartenze avversarie.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2017)

ridendo e scherzando, se la Roma vince stasera si è già tolta dalle scatole Atalanta e Inter, facendo 6 punti.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma 'sto Gagliardini?


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno questi a girare ancora con Candreva ?


Ma che dici L' Inda lotterà per lo scudetto


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Juan Jesus è imbarazzante.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2017)

Che squadra maestosa


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

La lucentezza del Suning Calcio è davvero imbarazzante per gli avversari. Ritirate le squadre


----------



## Love (26 Agosto 2017)

la difesa è imbarazzante..dei mer.dazzurri intendo..miranda e skriniar...mamma miaaa


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

Candreva è imbarazzante, quasi è meglio Borini.
Che difesa maestosa comunque questo Suning FC.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Defrel vale un unchia di Salah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Defrel vale un unchia di Salah



Non è il suo ruolo quello


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Naingollan è devastante..
1. Galliani maledetto
2. Inspiegabile che nessuna big, anche quelle "razionali" stile Bayern, non l'abbiano mai messo nel mirino.
3. Il prossimo anno un big del genere e ti stravolge la squadra!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non è il suo ruolo quello



Dove dovrebbe giocare ?


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Che fenomeno il Ninja. Giocatore di altra categoria. Che cavolo ci fa ancora nella Roma?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dove dovrebbe giocare ?



Riserva di dzeko, è un attaccante centrale


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2017)

se la Roma carbura...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2017)

Che sedere il Suning club


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Riserva di dzeko, è un attaccante centrale



A ok grazie


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Che fenomeno il Ninja. Giocatore di altra categoria. Che cavolo ci fa ancora nella Roma?



Spettacolare. 
Questo lo metti nell'Inter o Milan e vinci lo scudo. 

P.s. #interonaculona alla fine la sfanga.. 3 pali in 2 match e domenica da partita potenzialmente sul 2-1 (con 10' da giocare) 
Hanno chiuso la pratica con il 3 goal in contropiede..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma che sedere che hanno i magnificenti...


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Gagliardini ahahahahaha


----------



## LukeLike (26 Agosto 2017)

La ribaltano nel secondo tempo con tripletta del TOPPLAYA SPALLETTI


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Il fenomeno Valero ( che è bravo) a questi ritmi ha 40 minuti nelle gambe e fine. Gagliardini pagato 30 ML sembra un giocatore qualsiasi.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Agosto 2017)

Che culo questi!

Mamma mia che bidone Gagliardini


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2017)

Di Francesco non è niente di che, ma non so se è così scarso da rovinare una squadra con questa qualità a centrocampo. 

P. S. Gagliardini pagato più di Kessie..........


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ah ma Vecino sta giocando? O è un fantasma?


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Agosto 2017)

D Ambrosio osceno, Kolarov fa ciò che gli pare, se entrasse Cancelo secondo me sarebbe un altra partita


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Di Francesco non è niente di che, ma non so se è così scarso da rovinare una squadra con questa qualità a centrocampo.
> 
> P. S. Gagliardini pagato più di Kessie..........



Io non ho visto niente di che dalla Roma ma semplicemente un minimo di qualità in Kolarov e Perotti e uno strapotere fisico del Ninja che ha anche buoni piedi. L'Inter ha tanti giocatori medi messi assieme. La Roma dietro soffre comunque.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2017)

20 milioni e rotti per Dalbert. Gioca Nagatomo.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Agosto 2017)

Gagliardini 30 milioni. Qualcuno ha strabuzzato gli occhi per i 28 di Kessie in 3 anni. 

Gagliardini + Vecino = 54 milioni


----------



## Milanista (26 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Spettacolare.
> Questo lo metti *nell'Inter* o Milan e vinci lo scudo.



L'inter non vince lo scudo manco se prende Gesù Cristo


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Gagliardini 30 milioni. Qualcuno ha strabuzzato gli occhi per i 28 di Kessie in 3 anni.
> 
> Gagliardini + Vecino = 54 milioni



Vecino è un buon mestierante infatti io pensavo andasse via a 12-13 ML. Sono rimasto sconvolto da 24 milioni. Kolarov comunque tecnicamente è ancora validissimo. Contro l'Atalanta nel secondo tempo ha sofferto tanto,vediamo oggi. Ottimo colpo della Roma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2017)

Perotti si farebbe amputare una gamba piuttosto che fare uno scarico facile. 
Giocatoretto.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Agosto 2017)

Comunque maglie di Roma e Inter oscene
La Nike continua a sfornare obrobri..


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

Rigore netto per la Roma non segnalato dal Var.
Forte sto Skriniar comunque..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2017)

Rigore nettissimo. Come si fa?!


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Entra il nuovo Roberto Carlos.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Agosto 2017)

Rigore netto non dato


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2017)

Come minimo devi riguardarlo un intervento del genere. 
Bah.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma non hanno dato rigore?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2017)

Rigore grosso come una casa mah sto iniziando ad avere dubbi su sta var.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Rigore grosso come una casa mah sto iniziando ad avere dubbi su sta var.



Eh sì, perchè è la VAR a esprimere il giudizio, non gli arbitri cani che la guardano.


----------



## Milanista (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma sto var a che serve? a falsare ancora di più le partite?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Eh sì, perchè è la VAR a esprimere il giudizio, non gli arbitri cani che la guardano.



 eh si sai sono cosi ignorante che non ho capito che solo gli arbitri che vedono le immagini  chiudo qui il discorso non mi interessa fare polemiche .


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2017)

Se l'arbitro di VAR e l'arbitro in campo (posizionato in modo perfetto) li non vedono un rigore ci sono solamente due spiegazioni:

1) Malafede
2) Incompetenza tecnica a livello totale


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Sono sempre gli arbitri a gestire il VAR quindi ci saranno sempre polemiche. Anzi mi sa che rischiano di esserci polemiche peggiori


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Terzo legno della Roma.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma vogliono tirare giù la porta?


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ecco il culo


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Agosto 2017)

Tra pali e rigore l'Inter diceva perdere 5a0


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

Icardi 1-1


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2017)

Che culo sta Inter, 3 pali e un rigore contro non dato.


----------



## Milanista (26 Agosto 2017)

rapina a mano armata


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

1-1 Icardi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2017)

Culo pazzesco.


----------



## malos (26 Agosto 2017)

Le mani in faccia di Sabatini tutto un programma...


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma che mazzo che hanno


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Agosto 2017)

Che culo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2017)

Per noi finisse cosí non sarebbe male...


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Più culo che anima. Comunque speriamo nel pareggio.


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

Scandaloso che questi portino a casa un punto, comunque a noi Andrebbe benissimo così.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma che fortuna hanno questi?


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Che furto l'Inter ahahaha... Comunque la Roma dietro fa ridere. Dalbert è orribile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2017)

Scontatissimo, tre legni + rigore clamoroso non dato e ovviamente non perdono.

Questa la vincono e scritta.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Scandaloso che non abbiano chiamato il Var per l'episodio del rigore. Jao Mario senza spazi è un giocatore ad oggi orrendo. Ora con il culo che hanno fa gol.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ciao Mario bidone pazzesco

Psra segna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sono sempre gli arbitri a gestire il VAR quindi ci saranno sempre polemiche. *Anzi mi sa che rischiano di esserci polemiche peggiori*




Pero e giusto che sia cosi se arbitri continuano a cannare decisioni in questo modo. Non si puo negare l'evidenza. Un arbitro che guarda le immagini e nega quello che vede e un problema.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> eh si sai sono cosi ignorante che non ho capito che solo gli arbitri che vedono le immagini  chiudo qui il discorso non mi interessa fare polemiche .



Beh, sei tu che critichi la tecnologia quando il problema evidente è la preparazione (o la malafede) degli arbitri italiani. 

Per me, anzi, avere la VAR è anche uno strumento per vedere quanto un arbitro è capace di valutare una situazione evidente. Dovrebbero cominciare a fare la classifica delle sviste col VAR.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Agosto 2017)

Non la sto guardando ma ditemi una cosa: quant è maestosa l'Inter di Suning stasera?


----------



## diavolo (26 Agosto 2017)

Il ninja deve avere un polmone in più


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Pareggio/vittoria neroazzurra era scritto... dopo il palo di Perotti le agenzie nemmeno accettavano più scommesse.


----------



## malos (26 Agosto 2017)

Comunque vada a finire due squadre con grossissimi limiti.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Agosto 2017)

Non capisco questa posizione di El Shaarawy...


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma io non ci credo


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2017)

Ovvio.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

Se, buonanotte.

2-1 Icardi


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Ve l'ho detto che la Roma fa ridere dietro se messa sotto pressione. Sbagliato mille gol, era ovvio che perdesse. A noi va bene qualsiasi risultato tanto.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma non ci posso credere.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

Un po' vi sta bene, sinceramente. Tutto il tempo a criticare e a incensare la Roma...

Carbura, carbura...l'Inter.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2017)

Cosa vi avevo detto? una partita più ladrata di questa MAI vista.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2017)

Che culo pazzesco...


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Ecco a cosa serve la punta da 25 gol. A farti vincere queste partite che quest'anno saranno determinanti come non mai


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Agosto 2017)

Che partita...


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo sta Rometta riesca almeno a fare 2-2, in difesa sono scandalosi..


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

Io sto godendo a vedere tutte queste squadre "top" che hanno difese penose. PENOSE.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa serve la punta da 25 gol. A farti vincere queste partite che quest'anno saranno determinanti come non mai



Sei stato piu veloce di me


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Icardi due palle e 2 goal..
Purtroppo a calcio si vince anche cosi.. spero che noi riusciremo a sfangarla nei "Milan-Roma" che ci capiteranno..


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Cmq Icardi veramente forte poche balle. Magari i centravanti che non partecipano alla manovra fossero tutti come lui, altro che Baccalà


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa serve la punta da 25 gol. A farti vincere queste partite che quest'anno saranno determinanti come non mai



ma no, che dici. Icardi poi... scarsissimo...


----------



## Milanista (26 Agosto 2017)

due squadracce, dopo stasera sono più lieto


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Partita che ha dimostrato che entrambe le squadre sono molto forti in avanti ma dietro soffrono tantissimo. Poteva finire pure 3-3. Vabbè il Ninja che gol ha sbagliato adesso.


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahah ma questi hanno più culo che anima..


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Radja che minchia fai


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa serve la punta da 25 gol. A farti vincere queste partite che quest'anno saranno determinanti come non mai



Eh già...

La punta prolifica è l'essenza del calcio.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2017)

Che pacco che abbiamo scansato con Defrel, mamma mia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2017)

La Roma si sta mangiando l'impossibile. Dovrebbe stare sul 6-2.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma che si mangiano questi!


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2017)

secondo me di francesco a roma ha vita breve.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Agosto 2017)

Comunque due difese penose...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me di francesco a roma ha vita breve.



La penso uguale..


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, le melme quest'anno faranno bene, purtroppo. Si sa. Spalletti è uno che in Serie A non vince ma ma macina comunque punti.

A noi serve assolutamente un attaccante che garantisca un certo numero di gol.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2017)

Comunque la Roma sta pagando il culo della partita contro l'Atalanta. A Bergamo non meritavano di vincere, e ora non meritano di perdere.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, le melme quest'anno faranno bene, purtroppo. Si sa. Spalletti è uno che in Serie A non vince ma ma macina comunque punti.
> 
> A noi serve assolutamente un attaccante che garantisca un certo numero di gol.



Faranno bene sicuramente ma non ti può andare bene ogni giornata giocando cosi.


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, le melme quest'anno faranno bene, purtroppo. Si sa. Spalletti è uno che in Serie A non vince ma ma macina comunque punti.
> 
> A noi serve assolutamente un attaccante che garantisca un certo numero di gol.



Parole sante.
Ma noi abbiamo Kalinic che è più forte di Icardi


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Finita. Vicino


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

3-1 ciao core


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2017)

Finita


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Juan Jesus è stato saltato ogni volta.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Agosto 2017)

Rometta


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa serve la punta da 25 gol. A farti vincere queste partite che quest'anno saranno determinanti come non mai


Ce l' ha anche la Roma il bomber da 30 goal ma sta perdendo, non mi pare li stia facendo vincere. A calcio si gioca in 11.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2017)

Finita.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2017)

eccoli qua i caciottari.


----------



## diavolo (26 Agosto 2017)

Difesa imbarazzante


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Incredibile. Incredibile. Incredibile.


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 3-1 ciao core



Fiorentina e Roma 6 gol... ahia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Agosto 2017)

La Roma ha una difesa al pari del Crotone


----------



## LukeLike (26 Agosto 2017)

Inconcepibile mettere Juan Jesus dal lato di Perisic.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2017)

Preoccupante l'Inter che vince stasera. 
Montella non può sbagliare nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2017)

Fenomenale Manolas


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Ed ecco a cosa serve un esterno sinistro


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Juan Jesus lo salto pure io...


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Preoccupante l'Inter che vince stasera.
> Montella non può sbagliare nulla.



Dopo che la Roma ha sbagliato di tutto e non le è stato dato un rigore si sono totalmente disuniti e l'Inter non ha perdonato. In entrambi i casi quando lasci degli spazi enormi nel campo lo prendi in quel posto. Già la Roma aveva rischiato di brutto contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2017)

Spalletti è un grande allenatore, l'Inter non va sottovalutata


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2017)

Tralasciando il mazzo che hanno avuto durante la partita la Roma aveva tre terzini destri rotti su tre in rosa, proprio da Perisic...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Agosto 2017)

Perisic è quello che servirebbe a noi nel tridente ..


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

Come carbura la Roma. E ha pure un attaccante prolifico. Com'è che perde?
Sarà forse che conta avere sia una difesa che un attacco per vincere? E anche tanta fortuna, certo.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Agosto 2017)

Come sempre detto noi dobbiamo fare la gara sulla Roma, che quest'anno è la più debole delle 5


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma che cambio e?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Agosto 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Spalletti è un grande allenatore, l'Inter non va sottovalutata



Senza i tre legni, era un 4-0 netto per la Roma.

Avresti detto la stessa cosa?


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Agosto 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Come sempre detto noi dobbiamo fare la gara sulla Roma, che quest'anno è la più debole delle 5


infatti con questa batosta siamo sicuro nei primi quattro ....


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

Partita molto poco veritiera per quelli che sono stati i valori dimostrati in campo.

L'unica cosa che si può dire è che, grazie al cielo, abbiamo una difesa superiore a queste due. Speriamo ci porti tanti punti.


----------



## Milanista (26 Agosto 2017)

Vittoria di personalità, si vede la differenza tra un vero allenatore come Spalletti e uno scarso. Speriamo Montella sia all'altezza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2017)

Risultato falsissimo. Ora l'Inter avrà una serie di partite ridicole, purtroppo questa loro vittoria non ci voleva.


----------



## Love (26 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Tralasciando il mazzo che hanno avuto durante la partita la Roma aveva tre terzini destri rotti su tre in rosa, *proprio da Perisic*...



un grande allenatore e non Di Francesco che pensa di essere il genio della lampada si sarebbe organizzato diversamente...mettere jesus un sinistro a fare il terzino destro oltretutto scarso è da terza categoria...poi sarà stata sfortunata la roma con tre pali ma di francesco ha fatto una cosa assurda...

l'inter che dire..sicuramente farà meglio dell'anno scorso e non è che ci vuole tanto..è da vedere secondo me sul lungo periodo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Parole sante.
> Ma noi abbiamo Kalinic che è più forte di Icardi


Noi abbiamo Conti-Musacchio-Bonucci-Rodriguez che orinano in testa al quartetto interista.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Vittoria di personalità, si vede la differenza tra un vero allenatore come Spalletti e uno scarso. Speriamo Montella sia all'altezza.



Non so fino a che punto conti la personalità di Spalletti se i tiri avversari finiscono su pallo/traversa e se l'arbitro non fischia un rigore...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Senza i tre legni, era un 4-0 netto per la Roma.
> 
> Avresti detto la stessa cosa?



l'Inter dell'anno scorso le avrebbe prese malamente comunque, quest'anno sono più squadra


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so fino a che punto conti la personalità di Spalletti se i tiri avversari finiscono su pallo/traversa e se l'arbitro non fischia un rigore...



C'è da dire che un palo ha lo stesso valore di un tiro buttato fuori. O fai gol...


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Risultato falsissimo. Ora l'Inter avrà una serie di partite ridicole, purtroppo questa loro vittoria non ci voleva.



Spesso sono le partite ridicole a fotterti.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Faranno bene sicuramente ma non ti può andare bene ogni giornata giocando cosi.



Oggi ladrata con pochi precedenti.
Domenica palo viola a 10 dalla fine - contropiede e goal del 3-0.
Intanto sono 6 punti di cui 3 valgono doppio.
Quando dico che senza l'ultimo sforzo sul mercato rischiamo tanto intendo questo, anche perché noi storicamente (tolto zac) non abbiamo il dna per sfangarla in questo modo..


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2017)

Al terzo palo si era capito che era buona serata per l'Inter


----------



## Kaw (26 Agosto 2017)

A me pare che l'Inter abbia sculato clamorosamente.


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo Conti-Musacchio-Bonucci-Rodriguez che orinano in testa al quartetto interista.


Eh ma vuoi mettere Borja Valero-Vecino-Gagliardini con Chalanoglu-Biglia-Kessie?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Oggi ladrata con pochi precedenti.
> Domenica palo viola a 10 dalla fine - contropiede e goal del 3-0.
> Intanto sono 6 punti di cui 3 valgono doppio.
> Quando dico che senza l'ultimo sforzo sul mercato rischiamo tanto intendo questo, anche perché noi storicamente (tolto zac) non abbiamo il dna per sfangarla in questo modo..


A 'sta Rometta ne devi dare dieci di punti.


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2017)

Questi con Spalletti hanno fatto 6 all'enalotto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Eh ma vuoi mettere Borja Valero-Vecino-Gagliardini con Chalanoglu-Biglia-Kessie?


The attaccante top is the new club.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A 'sta Rometta ne devi dare dieci di punti.



Boh.. vediamo già dopo la sosta che facciamo a Roma con la Lazio..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo risultato, l'Inter è tutto culo e contropiede, una accoppiata che porta poco lontano specie contro avversari chiusi.
Hanno 4-5 giocatori impresentabili, Borja Valero trequartista spallettiano non può giocarci, Dalbert entra solo in scivolata, o palla o cartellino, Skriniar colpevole sul gol e sul rigore non dato.
San Icardi pensaci tu, che la salute lo assista per tutte le 38 giornate.

Molto meglio la Roma che però dietro ha grosse lacune, ma davanti creano tanto e hanno tante soluzioni, se soltanto avessero un esterno vero al posto di Defrel.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Questi con Spalletti hanno fatto 6 all'enalotto.



Beh stasera Spalletti ha solo portato un grosso e grosso gluteo...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2017)

A panchine invertite sarebbe finita bene per la Roma.

Eeheh ma l'allenatore non conta... l'Inter ha più o meno la stessa squadra dello scorso anno, solo che con Spaletti sembrano una squadra. L'INTER ha ingaggiato Spaletti non per vincere lo scudetto, ma per arrivare in CL ed il toscano è una garanzia in ciò.

Ormai mi sembra chiaro. Roma Juve e Napoli sono già in CL. Noi ci giocheremo il 4 posto con la Roma e non sarà una passeggiata.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma perchè gli interisti dicono che Dalbert ha giocato bene?


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo Conti-Musacchio-Bonucci-Rodriguez che orinano in testa al quartetto interista.



si parlava di centravanti... mi pare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite sarebbe finita bene per la Roma.
> 
> Eeheh ma l'allenatore non conta... l'Inter ha più o meno la stessa squadra dello scorso anno, solo che con Spaletti sembrano una squadra. L'INTER ha ingaggiato Spaletti non per vincere lo scudetto, ma per arrivare in CL ed il toscano è una garanzia in ciò.
> 
> Ormai mi sembra chiaro. *Roma Juve e Napoli sono già in CL. Noi ci giocheremo il 4 posto con la Roma e non sarà una passeggiata.*


Mamma mia! Ma l'Inter è già in Champions cosa?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> si parlava di centravanti... mi pare


Sottinteso al fatto che sarà dura arrivare in Champions... perché l'Inter ha il centravanti.


----------



## Gas (26 Agosto 2017)

E niente, ogni volta che l'inter vince mi girano le pelotas. Ma non possono perdere sempre ?


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite sarebbe finita bene per la Roma.
> 
> Eeheh ma l'allenatore non conta... l'Inter ha più o meno la stessa squadra dello scorso anno, solo che con Spaletti sembrano una squadra. L'INTER ha ingaggiato Spaletti non per vincere lo scudetto, ma per arrivare in CL ed il toscano è una garanzia in ciò.
> 
> Ormai mi sembra chiaro. Roma Juve e Napoli sono già in CL. Noi ci giocheremo il 4 posto con la Roma e non sarà una passeggiata.



L'unica speranza è che il carattere di Spalletti crei fratture con l'ambiente Inter


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Beh stasera Spalletti ha solo portato un grosso e grosso gluteo...



Può anche essere, ma come hanno detto altri la stessa Inter vista stasera ne avrebbe presi 3 se fosse scesa in campo l'anno scorso, discorso al contrario per la Roma. Io uno che fa 87 punti con tutto l'ambiente contro lo temo eccome.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Love (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia! Ma l'Inter è già in Champions cosa?



con la vittoria di stasera è matematicamente in cl...

juve e napoli sono avanti...milan inter e roma si giocano 3 e 4 posto.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Può anche essere, ma come hanno detto altri la stessa Inter vista stasera ne avrebbe presi 3 se fosse scesa in campo l'anno scorso, discorso al contrario per la Roma. Io uno che fa 87 punti con tutto l'ambiente contro lo temo eccome.



L'anno scorso dopo la vittoria contro la Juve l'Inter era la favorita. Aspettiamo qualche partita almeno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Agosto 2017)

Segnatevelo: A meno di grossissimi acquisti a Gennaio, l'Inter in Champions non ci entra. Spalletti è solo un poveretto sopravvalutato con grande specialità nello spaccare lo spogliatoio alle prime difficoltà. Al posto di continuare a fare quelli del "l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde" analizzate la partita in maniera seria e non "alla Sconcerti".

L'inter meritava di perdere. La Roma ha preso 3 pali e gli hanno negato 1 rigore solare. Non sempre la ruota della fortuna gira in questo modo sfacciato. Basta con sti disfattismi.....Meglio che hanno vinto sculando, che magari una loro sconfitta meritando di vincere.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (26 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> con la vittoria di stasera è matematicamente in cl...
> 
> juve e napoli sono avanti...milan inter e roma si giocano 3 e 4 posto.


Sono d'accordo, ma aggiungo che tra le tre sarà la Roma a salutare con la manina, di gran lunga: noi perché abbiamo una difesa superiore; l'Inter perché ha Spalletti.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Comunque poche balle. Si segna tanto anche quest'anno e le prime della classe dello scorso anno avevano attaccanti da 25 gol. Anche la Lazio che é finita quinta solo all'ultima giornata aveva attaccanti prolifici. L'attaccante da 25 gol ci serve eccome. Magari lo abbiamo già e non lo sappiamo o la squadra saprà compensare però indubbiamente ci darebbe più certezze


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sottinteso al fatto che sarà dura arrivare in Champions... perché l'Inter ha il centravanti.



Le nostre concorrenti hanno tutte un goleador.
Poi è ovvio che si gioca in 11, ma anche quando avevamo Baresi e Maldini giocavamo con Van Basten. Con Maldini e Nesta giocavamo con Sheva. Non è che giocava Tomasson perchè più funzionale...


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite sarebbe finita bene per la Roma.
> 
> Eeheh ma l'allenatore non conta... l'Inter ha più o meno la stessa squadra dello scorso anno, solo che con Spaletti sembrano una squadra. L'INTER ha ingaggiato Spaletti non per vincere lo scudetto, ma per arrivare in CL ed il toscano è una garanzia in ciò.
> 
> Ormai mi sembra chiaro. Roma Juve e Napoli sono già in CL. Noi ci giocheremo il 4 posto con la Roma e non sarà una passeggiata.



Bisogna vedere se iniziano a remare contro l'allenatore, cosa che penso sia successa negli ultimi anni: a partire da Ranieri nel 2012, passando per Stramaccioni la stagione successiva, Mancini nel 2015/2016 e infine con Pioli, dove in queste occasioni, dopo una serie più o meno lunga di vittorie consecutive, sono poi crollati.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2017)

Rometta male male, difesa ballerina, al pari di quella interista...in questo senso, sfida tra poveracci...come ampiamente pronosticato da quasi tutti noi, i giallorossi quest'anno probabilmente non andranno manco in Champions.

Inter da non sottovalutare, ma neanche da temere più di tanto, con quegli errori in fase difensiva che non mancano MAI.


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Agosto 2017)

Roma e Inter possono contare su Perotti e Perisic, esterni di primo livello che per noi sarebbero oro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Le nostre concorrenti hanno tutte un goleador.
> Poi è ovvio che si gioca in 11, ma anche quando avevamo Baresi e Maldini giocavamo con Van Basten. Con Maldini e Nesta giocavamo con Sheva. Non è che giocava Tomasson perchè più funzionale...


Dobbiamo centrare i primi quattro posti, non vincere il campionato, eh. Nel frattempo, non avremo il centravanti, ma abbiamo la difesa migliore d'Italia sulla carta, roba da meno di 30 goal; e con meno di 30 goal, in Champions, ci entri anche se hai l'attacco dell'Atalanta.


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Agosto 2017)

ho visto il calendario... fino al derby del 15 ottobre l'inter ha un calendario facilissimo... le puo' benissimo vincere tutte ...noi molto meno facile ...il derby sara' importantissimo piu' che mai...


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Roma e Inter possono contare su Perotti e Perisic, esterni di primo livello che per noi sarebbero oro.



Suso non conta?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Roma e Inter possono contare su Perotti e Perisic, esterni di primo livello che per noi sarebbero oro.


Noi abbiamo Suso che non ha nulla da invidiare a tutti e due.


----------



## Love (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma aggiungo che tra le tre sarà la Roma a salutare con la manina, di gran lunga: noi perché abbiamo una difesa superiore; l'Inter perché ha Spalletti.



sono d'accordo sulla roma perchè ha perso un grande portiere un grande attaccante che è salah e un grande allenatore sostituendolo con di francesco a cui bisogna cmq dare tempo ma che stasera ha fatto una cosa da dilettante...juan jesus che è già scarso di suo,sinistro messo terzino destro...contro perisic... e infatti gli ultimi due gol dell'inter sono venuti da quel lato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

L'Inter zitta zitta ha già battuto violacei e Rometta. 

Il pelatone sa il fatto suo


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2017)

Fabxtreme7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se iniziano a remare contro l'allenatore, cosa che penso sia successa negli ultimi anni: a partire da Ranieri nel 2012, passando per Stramaccioni la stagione successiva, Mancini nel 2015/2016 e infine con Pioli, dove in queste occasioni, dopo una serie più o meno lunga di vittorie consecutive, sono poi crollati.



Spalletti è stato A ROMA per due giri.. nonostante quell'ambiente e nonostante questa juve che ricordiamo ha fatto 2 finali di CL in 3 anni, ha comunque portato punti in quantità industriali. Spaletti può benissimo sopravvivere nell'ambiente Inter. 

Ripeto, lui è stato preso per arrivare in CL niente di più. E ci arriverà perché è una garanzia in ciò


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Comunque poche balle. Si segna tanto anche quest'anno e le prime della classe dello scorso anno avevano attaccanti da 25 gol. Anche la Lazio che é finita quinta solo all'ultima giornata aveva attaccanti prolifici. L'attaccante da 25 gol ci serve eccome. Magari lo abbiamo già e non lo sappiamo o la squadra saprà compensare però indubbiamente ci darebbe più certezze



Ma infatti il problema non è Kalinic, ma che nessuno dei nostri giocatori offensivi ha confidenza con il gol.
Borini, Suso, Bonaventura non sono mai andati in doppia cifra.
Poi magari quest'anno esplodono tutti, ma se partissimo con maggiori certezze, vista la concorrenza, sarebbe meglio.


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo centrare i primi quattro posti, non vincere il campionato, eh. Nel frattempo, non avremo il centravanti, ma abbiamo la difesa migliore d'Italia sulla carta, roba da meno di 30 goal; e con meno di 30 goal, in Champions, ci entri anche se hai l'attacco dell'Atalanta.



Sulla carta si, ma deve essere protetta.
Non ci ingannino gli zero gol subiti finora perchè abbiamo giocato contro degli scappati di casa e un Crotone in 10 da subito.
E a dirla tutta pur giocando con sti cialtroni ci hanno salvato dei miracoli dei portieri.

Poi non capisco sta storia del 4° posto. Abbiamo una grande difesa, un gran bel centrocampo, mettiamoci sto cacchio di bomber e contendiamoci lo scudetto. O siamo diventati allergici alle vittorie?


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

La cosa pazzesca è che lo hanno usato il Var e hanno giudicato calcio d'angolo. Pazzesco.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sulla carta si, ma deve essere protetta.
> Non ci ingannino gli zero gol subiti finora perchè abbiamo giocato contro degli scappati di casa e un Crotone in 10 da subito.
> E a dirla tutta pur giocando con sti cialtroni ci hanno salvato dei miracoli dei portieri.
> 
> Poi non capisco sta storia del 4° posto. Abbiamo una grande difesa, un gran bel centrocampo, mettiamoci sto cacchio di bomber e contendiamoci lo scudetto. O siamo diventati allergici alle vittorie?



.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sulla carta si, ma deve essere protetta.
> Non ci ingannino gli zero gol subiti finora perchè abbiamo giocato contro degli scappati di casa e un Crotone in 10 da subito.
> E a dirla tutta pur giocando con sti cialtroni ci hanno salvato dei miracoli dei portieri.
> 
> *Poi non capisco sta storia del 4° posto. Abbiamo una grande difesa, un gran bel centrocampo, mettiamoci sto cacchio di bomber e contendiamoci lo scudetto. O siamo diventati allergici alle vittorie?*


*

Mamma quanto hai ragione.
La cosa assurda è che abbiamo una spina dorsale talmente di livello che basterebbe anche sto benedetto esterno alla Perisic / Keita..
Con un acquisto per me l'Inter la salutiamo proprio. .*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sulla carta si, ma deve essere protetta.
> Non ci ingannino gli zero gol subiti finora perchè abbiamo giocato contro degli scappati di casa e un Crotone in 10 da subito.
> E a dirla tutta pur giocando con sti cialtroni ci hanno salvato dei miracoli dei portieri.
> 
> Poi non capisco sta storia del 4° posto. Abbiamo una grande difesa, un gran bel centrocampo, mettiamoci sto cacchio di bomber e contendiamoci lo scudetto. O siamo diventati allergici alle vittorie?



Ripeto. Quando CIty spendeva 200 mln qualche anno fa tutti a dire che se non vincevano la Premier sarebbe stato un fallimento. Il PSG invece aveva l'obbligo di vincere la CL.

Seguendo la logica, noi dovremmo essere da scudetto altro che 4 posto lol..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sulla carta si, ma deve essere protetta.
> Non ci ingannino gli zero gol subiti finora perchè abbiamo giocato contro degli scappati di casa e un Crotone in 10 da subito.
> E a dirla tutta pur giocando con sti cialtroni ci hanno salvato dei miracoli dei portieri.
> 
> Poi non capisco sta storia del 4° posto. Abbiamo una grande difesa, un gran bel centrocampo, mettiamoci sto cacchio di bomber e contendiamoci lo scudetto. O siamo diventati allergici alle vittorie?


sante parole gabuz...sante parole...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Agosto 2017)

Dico solo che è stata una bella partita 
fare analisi sul livello delle squadre dopo 2 giornate è alquanto prematuro 

anzi anch'io ci metto un "Che Culoo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sulla carta si, ma deve essere protetta.
> Non ci ingannino gli zero gol subiti finora perchè abbiamo giocato contro degli scappati di casa e un Crotone in 10 da subito.
> E a dirla tutta pur giocando con sti cialtroni ci hanno salvato dei miracoli dei portieri.
> 
> *Poi non capisco sta storia del 4° posto. Abbiamo una grande difesa, un gran bel centrocampo, mettiamoci sto cacchio di bomber e contendiamoci lo scudetto. O siamo diventati allergici alle vittorie?*


No, non mi faccio ingannare dalle partite con quei macedoni peracottari o col Crotone già in B; guardo i nomi e vedo il miglior terzino destro della serie A, il miglior terzino sinistro assieme a Sandro, uno dei migliori difensori centrali d'Europa e altri due centrali non inferiori a nessun altro centrale del campionato.
E sono d'accordo sulla parte in grassetto, ma viste le difficoltà ad arrivare al top player davanti, quest'anno non mi sembra indegno accontentarsi della qualificazione in CL, visto che stiamo anche nell'anno della ricostruzione; viceversa, l'anno prossimo ambirò certamente a vincere lo scudetto, con un mercato che andrà a sistemare una rosa vera e già molto forte.
In ogni caso, mi sembra davvero prematuro spaventarsi di quest'Inter, anche perché c'è posto sia per loro che per noi; se poi volete spaventarvi sia dell'Inter che della Roma, con la rosa che abbiamo, fate pure, ma non venitemi a dire che dovrei spaventarmi anch'io.


----------



## robs91 (26 Agosto 2017)

Se si guardano il secondo è il terzo gol dell'Inter ci si rende conto di cosa significhi giocare con un mancino adattato(tra l'altro pure cesso di suo) contro Perisic e quindi di quanto sia stata influente l'assenza di Peres/Kardsorp.

Detto questo il risultato è bugiardo,io ho visto un Inter parecchio in difficoltà nella fase difensiva e solo la sorte( più var non utilizzata) le ha permeso di subire un solo gol stasera.


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non mi faccio ingannare dalle partite con quei macedoni peracottari o col Crotone già in B; guardo i nomi e vedo il miglior terzino destro della serie A, il miglior terzino sinistro assieme a Sandro, uno dei migliori difensori centrali d'Europa e altri due centrali non inferiori a nessun altro centrale del campionato.
> E sono d'accordo sulla parte in grassetto, ma viste le difficoltà ad arrivare al top player davanti, quest'anno non mi sembra indegno accontentarsi della qualificazione in CL, visto che stiamo anche nell'anno della ricostruzione; viceversa, l'anno prossimo ambirò certamente a vincere lo scudetto, con un mercato che andrà a sistemare una rosa vera e già molto forte.
> In ogni caso, mi sembra davvero prematuro spaventarsi di quest'Inter, anche perché c'è posto sia per loro che per noi; se poi volete spaventarvi sia dell'Inter che della Roma, con la rosa che abbiamo, fate pure, ma non venitemi a dire che dovrei spaventarmi anch'io.


Io parlo di Milan, dell'Inter me ne sbatto.
Punto ad arrivargli davanti perchè abbiamo una squadra più forte della loro, non perchè loro fanno schifo.
E dobbiamo dirla tutta, siamo incompleti.
Vista la concorrenza presentarci con mr 15 gol, una scommessa ed un esordiente assoluto è un rischio bello grosso.
Sono il primo a sperare nella favola Cutrone. Sai bene del mio feticismo verso Paloschi (idolo  e che sempre sia idolatrato), ma realisticamente un 19enne al primo anno in A quanti gol ci può garantire?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io parlo di Milan, dell'Inter me ne sbatto.
> Punto ad arrivargli davanti perchè abbiamo una squadra più forte della loro, non perchè loro fanno schifo.
> E dobbiamo dirla tutta, siamo incompleti.
> Vista la concorrenza presentarci con mr 15 gol, una scommessa ed un esordiente assoluto è un rischio bello grosso.
> Sono il primo a sperare nella favola Cutrone. Sai bene del mio feticismo verso Paloschi (idolo  e che sempre sia idolatrato), ma realisticamente un 19enne al primo anno in A quanti gol ci può garantire?


Infatti io ti dico che arriveremo davanti ad Inter e Roma perché siamo più forti, anche avendo Silva/Kalinic invece di una garanzia da 25 goal. Per quanto riguarda Cutrone, io continuo a credere che Silva/Kalinic si alterneranno in quel ruolo e presto Cutrone verrà messo un pochino da parte; ora Montella lo schiera perché è in forma e in fiducia, ma stento a credere che sarà titolare per il resto della stagione, con un Silva pagato 38 milioni e un Kalinic appena comprato.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Esaltato Vecino,a Sky.
Domani prima partita della stagione a casa, voglio vedere che diranno di Kessie se ripeterà le partite fatte finora..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Agosto 2017)

Di Francesco non arriva a Novembre. Lavoro imbarazzante di Monchi e Pallotta, che pensa al Milan e sfascia la Roma.
A mio avviso, lo penso da tempo, il caro Eusebio ha bisogno di un bel bagno di umiltà e autocritica, totalmente assente in lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite sarebbe finita bene per la Roma.
> 
> Eeheh ma l'allenatore non conta... l'Inter ha più o meno la stessa squadra dello scorso anno, solo che con Spaletti sembrano una squadra. L'INTER ha ingaggiato Spaletti non per vincere lo scudetto, ma per arrivare in CL ed il toscano è una garanzia in ciò.
> 
> Ormai mi sembra chiaro. Roma Juve e Napoli sono già in CL. Noi ci giocheremo il 4 posto con la Roma e non sarà una passeggiata.



Inutile essere drastici dopo 2 giornate, specie dopo una vittoria casualissima dell'Inter. Suvvia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Agosto 2017)

Io per Cultrone temo solo il calo fisico..
xkè è certo a quell'età nella massima serie 
anche l'anno scorso sapevo già che Locatelli ci salutava 
verso la meta/fine del campionato.. perché ahimè è una cosa naturale 

invece come calciatore ci credo eccome.. fa dei bei movimenti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non mi faccio ingannare dalle partite con quei macedoni peracottari o col Crotone già in B; guardo i nomi e vedo il miglior terzino destro della serie A, il miglior terzino sinistro assieme a Sandro, uno dei migliori difensori centrali d'Europa e altri due centrali non inferiori a nessun altro centrale del campionato.
> E sono d'accordo sulla parte in grassetto, ma viste le difficoltà ad arrivare al top player davanti, quest'anno non mi sembra indegno accontentarsi della qualificazione in CL, visto che stiamo anche nell'anno della ricostruzione; viceversa, l'anno prossimo ambirò certamente a vincere lo scudetto, con un mercato che andrà a sistemare una rosa vera e già molto forte.
> In ogni caso, mi sembra davvero prematuro spaventarsi di quest'Inter, anche perché c'è posto sia per loro che per noi; se poi volete spaventarvi sia dell'Inter che della Roma, con la rosa che abbiamo, fate pure, ma non venitemi a dire che dovrei spaventarmi anch'io.



Mamma mia Splendidi  la pensiamo sempre o quasi allo stesso modo. Nulla da aggiungere a ciò che hai scritto


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Suso non conta?





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo Suso che non ha nulla da invidiare a tutti e due.



Suso tecnicamente se li mangia, ma questi oltre a una buona tecnica hanno gamba, corsa, sono mostruosi fisicamente.
Se non altro la dirigenza lo ha capito e stiamo implorando la Lazio per avere Keita, uno molto simile a loro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Da come scrivono molti, sembra che Perisic e Candreva siano CR7 e Bale  il Croato è un gran bel giocatore, mentre Candreva è un mediocre che ingrana 1 partita ogni 5. Sinceramente son ben felice di Suso e Bonaventura.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

Non ho visto la partita, ma onestamente non vedo di cosa bisogni preoccuparsi. Il Milan di Inzaghi dopo due giornate sembrava una squadra di fenomeni, poi siamo arrivati ottavi, quindi calma. C'è da dire però che ad oggi tra Roma e Inter è molto più probabile che in campionato faccia il flop la roma, considerato il grande smantellamento che è stato fatto. Se a ciò aggiungiamo che nei prossimi quattro mesi dovranno concentrarsi anche sulla Champions League (contro avversari di altissimo livello), è molto probabile che perdano parecchie energie e parecchi punti. Restiamo comunque calmi e pensiamo a fare 3 punti con il Cagliari domani


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Icardi con Spalletti almeno 25 goal li fa.. a me non fa impazzire come gioca.. sembra non esista per varie partite e poi gli arriva la palal e la insacca


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2017)

La Roma ha preso 3 pali clamorosi, ne fosse entrato uno la partita sarebbe andare diversamente.
Hanno vinto grazie ad un Icardi che non sbaglia quasi mai. Spero che la fortuna non continui e tornino a farci ridere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Allora diciamo che la Riomma ha avuto sfortuna , ma come vi dissi 3 giorni fa quest anno ne vinceranno molte meno . 
Hanno perso tanto e l unico vero giocatore li in mezzo è il Ninja


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Comunque maglie di Roma e Inter oscene
> La Nike continua a sfornare obrobri..



Quella dell'Inda ? Praticamente un pigiama!


----------



## Igniorante (27 Agosto 2017)

A leggere gli articoli e soprattutto i commenti nerazzurri del giorno dopo, vien da pensare che anche quest'anno i cugini ci daranno belle soddisfazioni


----------



## James45 (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ripeto. Quando CIty spendeva 200 mln qualche anno fa tutti a dire che se non vincevano la Premier sarebbe stato un fallimento. Il PSG invece aveva l'obbligo di vincere la CL.
> 
> Seguendo la logica, noi dovremmo essere da scudetto altro che 4 posto lol..



Hai ragione sul concetto, però qualche anno fa i prezzi dei giocatori erano diversi: con 200 milioni prendevi di più e di meglio.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (27 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> L'Inter zitta zitta ha già battuto violacei e Rometta.
> 
> Il pelatone sa il fatto suo



E la cosa che più mi preoccupa è il fatto che, sia la Roma, ma anche l'Udinese tra il 2002 e il 2005, con Spalletti allenatore, siamo riusciti a batterla solo qualche volta (parlo dell'Udinese). Con la Roma (2005-2009 e 2016-2017), invece, un bilancio praticamente disastroso (una sola vittoria, inutile, all'ultima giornata del campionato 2005/2006) e una vittoria molto fortunosa a San Pietroburgo, con alcuni miracoli di Abbiati nell'ottobre 2012.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Roma e Inter possono contare su Perotti e Perisic, esterni di primo livello che per noi sarebbero oro.



state chiedendo a gran voce l'esterno con dieci gol e mi citi perotti che ha segnato al max un gol su azione ?


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> state chiedendo a gran voce l'esterno con dieci gol e mi citi perotti che ha segnato al max un gol su azione ?



Ma chi se ne frega dei gol, a noi serve un esterno che ti crea superiorità numerica in contropiede, Perotti lo fa benissimo, noi non abbiamo nessun giocatore veloce a parte Abate, ora finché incontriamo le squadrucce va bene ma quando ci sarà da affrontare le big dovremo puntare sul contropiede e Abate non vedrà nemmeno il campo (X fortuna). A sto punto terrei Niang se non arriva Keita, siamo veramente indietro rispetto a Inter e Roma, per non parlare della Juve, quest anno ha comprato praticamente tutti gli esterni sul mercato, speriamo solo non riescano a rifilarci quella pippa di cuadrado.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega dei gol, a noi serve un esterno che ti crea superiorità numerica in contropiede, Perotti lo fa benissimo, noi non abbiamo nessun giocatore veloce a parte Abate, ora finché incontriamo le squadrucce va bene ma quando ci sarà da affrontare le big dovremo puntare sul contropiede e Abate non vedrà nemmeno il campo (X fortuna). A sto punto terrei Niang se non arriva Keita, siamo veramente indietro rispetto a Inter e Roma, per non parlare della Juve, quest anno ha comprato praticamente tutti gli esterni sul mercato, speriamo solo non riescano a rifilarci quella pippa di cuadrado.



di esterni che saltano l'uomo e creano superiorità ce ne sono gia due suso e bonaventura. Molti si lamentano che segnano poco quindi andare ad aggiungere perotti non credo risolva il problema


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ripeto. Quando CIty spendeva 200 mln qualche anno fa tutti a dire che se non vincevano la Premier sarebbe stato un fallimento. Il PSG invece aveva l'obbligo di vincere la CL.
> 
> Seguendo la logica, noi dovremmo essere da scudetto altro che 4 posto lol..



Noi abbiamo speso tantissimo, ma abbiamo dovuto costruire una squadra quasi da zero.
PSG e City spendono 200 pippi ogni anno, ben diversa la cosa.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2017)

Questa partita ha dimostrato l'importanza di un attaccante top lì d'avanti!


----------



## koti (27 Agosto 2017)

Icardi con i prezzi folli di adesso vale 150 milioni: sul mercato un attaccante di questo profilo (giovane e fortissimo) sarebbe praticamente incomprabile, glielo invidio molto.

Gagliardini si conferma un giocatorino.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo speso tantissimo, ma abbiamo dovuto costruire una squadra quasi da zero.
> PSG e City spendono 200 pippi ogni anno, ben diversa la cosa.



.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Esaltato Vecino,a Sky.
> Domani prima partita della stagione a casa, voglio vedere che diranno di Kessie se ripeterà le partite fatte finora..



Assolutamente nulla


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Questa partita ha dimostrato l'importanza di un attaccante top lì d'avanti!



il top davanti ce l'aveva pure la roma eh, ma ha perso


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il top davanti ce l'aveva pure la roma eh, ma ha perso



Dzeko quest'anno li vede col binocolo i gol dell'anno scorso senza Salah.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Dzeko quest'anno li vede col binocolo i gol dell'anno scorso senza Salah.



quindi alla fine stai dicendo che ciò che conta principalmente è l'intero organico e non il singolo giocatore


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quindi alla fine stai dicendo che ciò che conta principalmente è l'intero organico e non il singolo giocatore



No, non mi sembra di averlo detto. Infatti Icardi ieri si è inventato due gol con due palloni giocati. Un giocatore del genere ti risolve le partite da solo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> No, non mi sembra di averlo detto. Infatti Icardi ieri si è inventato due gol con due palloni giocati. Un giocatore del genere ti risolve le partite da solo.



mentre dall'altro lato l'altra punta da 25 gol, vincitore della classifica cannonieri dell'anno passato, non ha risolto la partita, quindi la storia della punta da 25 gol vale fino ad un certo punto


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> di esterni che saltano l'uomo e creano superiorità ce ne sono gia due suso e bonaventura. Molti si lamentano che segnano poco quindi andare ad aggiungere perotti non credo risolva il problema



Bonaventura e Suso saltano si l'uomo, ma nello stretto, mai in velocità negli spazi aperti come fanno i vari Keita, Deulofeu, Perisic o Perotti, micidiali nei contropiedi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Bonaventura e Suso saltano si l'uomo, ma nello stretto, mai in velocità negli spazi aperti come fanno i vari Keita, Deulofeu, Perisic o Perotti, micidiali nei contropiedi.



ma il gioco di montella non è fatto di contropiede


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Possiamo dire che l'inter è stata fortunata, la roma sfortunata (3 pali è vero, ma tutti con bellissimi tiri da fuori, non da azioni travolgenti) e in parte sciocca in alcune decisioni tattiche. Sta di fatto che però hanno vinto 3 a 1, facendo 3 goal in 20 minuti (ed un altro se l'è mangiato Icardi davanti al portiere). E' un segnale molto forte per me, visto che anche loro sono in fase di rodaggio ed hanno cambiato diversi giocatori. 
Poi se vogliamo sempre sottovalutarli perchè si autoannientano, ok. Ma credo che quest'anno non sarà così facile.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma il gioco di montella non è fatto di contropiede



Hai ragione, ma lo scorso anno Deulofeu ha dimostrato che contro alcune squadre in alcune situazioni un ala veloce può cambiare la partita. 
Ricordo in particolare la partita contro il Bologna (rimasimo in 9 credo), se non fosse stato per lui non la vincevamo neanche a tavolino.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mentre dall'altro lato l'altra punta da 25 gol, vincitore della classifica cannonieri dell'anno passato, non ha risolto la partita, quindi la storia della punta da 25 gol vale fino ad un certo punto



Possiamo andare all'infinito così senza arrivare ad un punto conclusivo.


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

Premesso che ho seguito solo il primo tempo, ho visto due squadre con lacune enormi. Non capisco questo disfattismo, si l'inter ha un attacco migliore del nostro ma sinceramente io non mi cambierei con loro. La Roma poi non ne parliamo.


----------

